# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Производители рабочего разведения Эстонии, России, Украины.

## Tatjana

Начало темы http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=147&start=0

Предлагаю отдельно по производителям, по которым уже есть статистика и можно что-то сказать больше, чем просто происхождение, создавать отдельные темы.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Было бы очень интересно, а то сижу, как в берлоге и ничего вокруг не знаю. :Ah:

----------


## Юльчик

Наш питомник на протяжении всего существования уделял при разведении особое внимание характеру и рабочим качествам своих питомцев. Стараясь удержать славу добермана, как собаки не столько экстерьерной, сколько рабочей породы, мы подбирали в пару к нашим сукам кобелей, которые имеют интересные для нас характер и желаемые для дрессировки качества. Это прежде всего хорошо развитый инстинкт добычи, безграничное желание работать, способность к сильной концентрации. Также важным для нас является спокойный, доброжелательный нрав и отсутствие нервозности в характере, т.к. именно излишняя нервозность и взрывной характер добермана мешает ему быть идеальной рабочей собакой. Именно поэтому мы неоднократно использовали в разведении Нестора из Зоосферы, и, в принципе остались довольны характером большинства полученных щенков. Многие собаки из комбинаций наших сук с Нестором успешно выступают на рабочих соревнованиях. Это чемпионы по рабочим качествам Дивная Фике и Дольче Вита, Дива Виват Виктория – «Лучшая рабочая собака Украины по IPO-1 2005»; Демон Дали – призер в разделах «Послушание» и «След»; Огонь-Жара – «Абсолютный победитель соревнований по IPO-1»; Пенелопа – призер соревнование по Аджилити в Беларуси; Окар – победитель соревнование по Послушанию в Эстонии.
Далее мы также планируем использовать потомков Нестора, надеясь закрепить желаемый нам тип добермана.
Стараясь не замыкаться в разведении на одной производителе, мы искали и других кобелей для подбора нашим рабочим сука. Наше внимание привлек Тахи-Реме Геретт, который полностью отвечает нашим требования к характеру. Использовав его дважды с нашими лучшими рабочими суками, мы, к сожалению, получили только двух щенков. Надеемся, что в будущем мы еще получим от него хороших рабочих доберманов.
Также мы осуществили комбинацию из двух рабочих родителей – Чемпионов по рабочим качествам своих стран (к тому же и Интерчемпионов по экстерьеру) – Русская Мечта Андор Абсолют и Дольче Вита из Грациано. В результате получили многообещающий помет рабочих щенков. Со всеми щенками, а их было в помете 5, активно занимаются дрессировкой. Трое из них живет в Голландии, одна сука Челси осталась в питомнике. Мы планируем уже в конце 2007 года вывести ее на старт на Чемпионате Украины по ИПО.
Планируем и далее в разведении собак нашего питомника придерживаться выбранного направления: характер и рабочие качества прежде всего.
К сожалению, многолетнее разведение в мире с минимальными требованиями к рабочим качествам доберманов привело к тому, что эту породу уже с трудом можно назвать рабочей в полном смысле этого слова. На мировой спортивной арене среди собак других пород доберман давно уже перестал быть конкурентоспособным. Крайне редко используют их и на службе в полиции, таможне и армии. В многом эта ситуация подтолкнула нас к желанию приобрести для работы собаку самой рабочей породы в мире на данный момент – это малинуа.
Мы никогда не зацикливались на одной породе – доберман, т.к. для нас важным было именно понятие «рабочая собака» и неважно какой она породы.
Перебрав несколько вариантов покупки щенка, мы остановились на выборе подрощенной суки из Словакии. Помощь в подборе собаки нам оказал Igor Lengvarsky. Ее родословная по материнской линии состоит из рабочих собак бельгийского питомника Simmeringer Haide. А отец Cartouche Boumazde был лучшим в разделе «Защита» на Чемпионате мира.
Сейчас нашему новому приобретению 1,5 года. Она успешно готовится к выступлениям на соревнованиях.
Так что теперь нашу спортивную команду доберманов разбавит веселый рыжий хвостик. Конечно, доберман в работе выглядит очень красиво, но и работа малинуа - это тоже незабываемое зрелище, при условии, что это выступление хорошей рабочей собаки.

----------


## Юльчик

Еще задолго до официальной регистрации нашего питомника в системе FCI мы однозначно определили свой путь в разведении собак - создавать не просто красивых по экстерьеру животных, но и таких, с которыми можно работать на соревнованиях по дрессировке. Девиз "красивые собаки, с которыми можно работать" стал основой в нашей работе. Большинство собак питомника имеют не только экстерьерные, но и самые значительные рабочие титулы. Приятно и то, что потомки наших собак, купленные в другие питомники также поддерживают престиж питомника как не просто экстерьерного, но и рабочего. Коллектив питомника делает все возможное, чтобы достигнуть главную цель - получать собак, в которых гармонично сочетаются совершенный экстерьер, сильный характер и прекрасные рабочие качества.
За 8 лет мы завоевали много титулов, остановимся на наиболее значительных из них, которые уже можно внести в историю питомника.
В 2000 году питомник стал "Лучшим питомником Чемпионата Доберманов Украины", в 2003. 2004, 2005 годах питомник получил важный для нас титул "Лучший рабочий питомник доберманов".
На итоговой выставке "Хрустальный Кубок Украины" в номинации "Лучший питомник года" (по итогам выставочной деятельности и участия в соревнованиях собак и потомков питомника) питомник "Грациано" среди питомников разных пород в 2003-2004 годах стал третьим. Впервые питомник доберманов вошел в тройку лучших питомников страны.
На этих же выставках наши собаки отличились и в других номинациях.
Афродита Дива из Грациано в номинации "Лучший производитель" (среди собак всех пород) заняла 3-е место в 2003 и 2004 году. А ее знаменитый Д-помет (от Нестора из Зоосферы) занял в номинации "Самый титулованный помет года" в 2003 г. - 3 место, а 2004 г. - второе.
На чемпионате доберманов в этих же номинациях Афродита Дива и ее Д-помет были победителями в 2003 и 2004 годах. А Дольче Вита из Грациано в 2004 году была признана "Самой титулованной собакой украинского происхождения".
Ак-Яр Чесмена признана "Самой титулованной собакой по рабочим качествам среди собак всех пород" в 2002 и 2003 годах. В 2005 году этот титул получила Дольче Вита из Грациано. "Лучшим рабочим доберманом" были в 2001, 2002, 2003 годах - Ак-Яр Чесмена, в 2004 - Дивная Фике из Грациано, в 2005 - Дольче Вита из Грациано.
Собаки питомника и их потомки не однократно (а именно 19 раз) становились Абсолютными победителями на соревнованиях на Украине, в России, Беларуси, Эстонии. В копилке рабочих титулов 2*CACIT, 19*CACT. 8 собак имеют квалификацию по IPO-III, 2 собаки - по FH -II ("Фартингхунд"), 1 собака - OBIDIENCE-II.
Отдавая много времени и сил дрессировке своих собак, мы тем не менее, участвуем и в выставках. Достижения собак и потомков питомника за это время:
• 2 - Интерчемпиона,
• 4 - Гранд Чемпионов Украины,
• 10 - Чемпионов Украины,
• 13 - Чемпионов других стран,
• 11 - CACIB, 7 - R.CACIB, 20 - BOB
• 3 - Чемпиона Украины по рабочим качествам,
• 2 - Гранд Чемпиона Украины по рабочим качествам,
• 1 - Универсальный чемпион Украины в породе доберман
• 1 - "Самая титулованная собака украинского происхождения"
• 2 - Чемпиона ДСР по IPO-I и IPO-III

----------


## Юльчик

Посмотреть историю создания питомника можно здесь >>>

----------


## Lynx

*Ilko v. d. Roggebot*
Sire Born : 12. April 2006
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/567791.html
о. Chip van Casa della Torba - 3xWUSV
м. Ukkie von Haus Bornheim

Молодой кобель, привезенный подростком на Украину.
В данный момент сдал ИПО1, Керунг, оценка экстерьера "оч.хор."
Планируется его выход на соревнования в этом году.

----------


## Вера

*Harry vom Schollenbrecher* вл.Голубченко г.Киев IPO-1 Kkl-1

Правнук Бандита ван Гог (по отцу), правнук Нины Додо (по матери) 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/502203.html

----------


## k9centrum

*Племенные рабочие собаки Центра К-9.* *
Питомник Vom Der Steinfluss>>*

----------


## Lynx

JERMO vom HAUS CASTRA REGINA 

VPG-1: A-97, B-92, C-96 
VPG-2: A-100, B-92, C-95 
VPG-3: A-96, B-87, C- 93 
DNA, HD-a normal
отец: EIK LISDORFERLAND 
мать: VENUS von HAUS CASTRA REGINA 
Вл. Кошелев Александр, г. Белая Церковь

----------


## Вера

Хари Шоленбрахе(Верный) и Джермо кастра Регина на украине уже два потомка *Нины Додо*

----------


## Lynx

*Лютый Зотерхунд*


Видео защиты
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2241427.html...d2da7a8d37738b

----------


## Немка

Carat vom R&#246;hnsaler Bach 
( Ajax vom R&#246;hnsaler Bach x Kora von Haus Frommann)
*отлично на Главной Выставке РСВНО 2009;KKL-1; BH; IPO-1; IPO-3;HD-A*

----------

